# The Lati Lovers Fan Club



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to The Lati Lovers Club

Here we will decuss things about Latias and Latios such as fanfics about Latios and Latias, any Fanfics about Latias and Latios, any pokemon episoneds in the future that may have Latias or Latios in it, the movie Pokemon Heroes, any meaga that has Latios or Latios in it ect. just decuss things about Latias and Latios here.

Owner: Anakin Altomares Guardian

Members list

1. Darksong

2. Alxprit

3. Taliax

4. EeveeSkitty

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.


----------



## Darksong (May 31, 2009)

How did you read my mind? xD 

Ever since Thursday, I've loved Latias and Latios. I'm thinking of making an RP based off of them somewhere.

I also drew an adorable picture. I'll edit it in.

The first time I saw the Pokemon movie with the Latis in it, I was close to crying because Latios had sacrificed its life. 

But the Latis are fun to draw.

Wait; for some reason, my image won't upload. Give me a moment.

Here.


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 31, 2009)

Ok Darksong I'll add you thanks for joining that is a cute picture you drew.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree, the picture is good but Latios should be a bit bigger.

Me, I've been a huge Lati (mainly of the Latias variety) fan since the day my first Latias was caught by my close friend. When my Sapphire version which it was in was lost, I needed it back. I finally ended up getting a use copy of Emerald and starting over in it, and I got my Latias quickly.

I've only watched the movie a handful of times and can't remember it much, but I used to not like Latios for being more opoular than Latias a bit, but today I see the appeal in them both. I have a Latias plush doll and have mastered her head. I'd undoubtedly unjoy it if they were featured more in the anime, but since the group's in Sinnoh I'd count it unlikely.

Also, I think adding the tag "cool" is a bit much. We don't want to seem hyper, do we?


----------



## Darksong (Jun 2, 2009)

The Latias's head looks a bit narrow, but it's great! 

Not like the Latis aren't cute anyway ;)

Where did you get the plush, though?


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 2, 2009)

e...Bay? I don't remember, it was a long time ago.


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok I'll add you Alxprit thanks for joining.


----------



## Taliax (Jun 2, 2009)

Latias is my second favorite pokemon next to typhlosion, so I'll join~ Latias is my first (and only completely raised by me) level 100. I was so exited about finding it on my emerald I decided to raise it to lv 100 all the way from level 40. C: It has a very unoriginal name, Latia. Also, a latias was the first character I ever used in a roleplay. Even my username is 'latia' scrambled with an x added. Yeah, obsession much? xD


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok Taliax I'll add you thanks for joining.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 4, 2009)

I LOOOOVVVVVEEEEE Lati@s! I like Latias more for the CM Latias(you may not know it) which is so effective :D

I haven't drawn them yet cause I suck to much to draw anything god but meh...they're awesome ;)


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok I'll add you EeveeSkitty thanks for joining.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, they're pretty useful for battling too. I used to use a Latias until I realized it was messed up in training... I'm trying to come across another one but it's not that easy.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 9, 2009)

My Latias has a Timid nature :) Good if you're in Emerald, since Psychic and Dragon are always special attacks. Latias's SP. ATK stat is pretty decent, so a Timid nature is good. And I never realized that the nature was good until Friday o_o One problem: I have absolutely no idea what EVs it has.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 10, 2009)

Timid? Aww, lucky. I was about to say 'EV lowering berries' but this is Emerald...

Do you know it's IVs?


----------



## Darksong (Jun 12, 2009)

I have no idea. I CAN use EV-lowering berries, though. What difference does the version make?


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 15, 2009)

My Latias is Naughty. >=)


----------



## Darksong (Jun 17, 2009)

xD That's my sister's Latios.

When I first got my Latias, I thought it was always Timid... :D That would be cool.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 21, 2009)

Darksong said:


> I have no idea. I CAN use EV-lowering berries, though. What difference does the version make?


I thought the EV lowering berries didn't exist in RSE or before...I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 21, 2009)

Let me check Emerald, it has a ton of berries....

Yes, they do exist. The ones I remember are Pomeg and Kelpsy. I have about 20 of each one, so that should be plenty for my Latias.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 21, 2009)

The berries that don't exist in RSE are the ones that make types weaker, like Haban and Charti.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 24, 2009)

*facepalm*

Forgot :/

RSE are the only Pokemon main series game I don't have...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm a HUGE dragon-type trainer in the main series games, and (despite my username and avatar) Latias/Latios are my favorite pokemon. the unique type combination is very useful in battling, and in my opinion one of the coollest. their siganture moves are awesome, they have Levitate, and can learn a variety of tms. I even specifically bought SS so i could have both. i'd like to join.


----------



## Latias&Latios (Jun 17, 2010)

I has quite an obsession with the Latis...in my trusty Emerald Version i have both at Lv. 100, all E.V. trained and that good shit. (Those are my only two Pokes like that in the game, btw). I had a copy of the movie ages ago, but lost it in a house flood D: 
Also had a Latias plushie, it being my favorite of the two (my bro had Latios), but the dog got to it. Ah well....


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

The latis are awesome, with the cute latias being my favorite one^^ i'm in :)


----------

